# Jeu - Dexterity



## indygandhi (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'appelle Jérémy et je suis le développeur du jeu Dexterity, voici une brève description et copies d'écran : 

"Dexterity est un jeu où agilité et précision sont les maîtres-mots. Le principe est simple : emmène la pastèque le plus loin possible en prenant garde à ne pas tomber dans un trou.... "Facile !" C'est ce que tout le monde dit la première fois juste avant de chuter... Tu veux un conseil, ne va pas trop vite ! "

Video : www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmFRON6VQP8












Le jeu coûte 0.79&#8364; et est disponible ici : Lien App Store

Il est compatible iPhone & iPad, pour plus d'info : www.indygandhi.com

Donnez moi votre avis et si vous avez des suggestions pour une mise à jour...
Merci


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2010)

Je laisse passer pour cette fois, mais normalement, les pubs sont à envoyer à la rédaction AVANT de poster sur le forum.

Sinon, l'idée est bonne, mais les graphismes.. ARGHHH... Excuse moi, mais.. QUE C'est moche !

Tu essaies de faire passer ça pour des dessins d'enfant, mais en fait, certains graphismes sont plus travaillés que d'autres du coup, ça casse l'ambiance. Et en plus le détourage laisse à désirer, etc.

Il y a du boulot encore.


----------



## indygandhi (3 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci, je ne savais pas, je ferai attention la prochaine fois. :rose:

Pour ce qui est des graphismes, cela se voulait plutôt coloré...  D'ailleurs, qu'entends-tu par "le détourage" j'ai du mal à saisir ?

C'est mon premier jeu, donc je suis conscient qu'il n'est pas parfait, mais pour l'instant tous ceux qui l'ont essayé ne décrochent plus... c'est plutôt bon signe 

Merci pour ces retours, si tu as d'autres remarques sur quoi que ce soit (musique, etc...) n'hésite pas


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2010)

Pour le détourage, c'est surtout une question d'intégration entre les différents éléments. De la 2D et de la 3D qui du coup ne ressortent pas bien les uns par rapport aux autres.

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas chargé le jeu, il manque une version Light pour tester sans payer.


----------



## indygandhi (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous! je voulais vous prévenir que la version 1.1 de Dexterity était sorti hier, corrigeant les bugs qui m'ont ont été rapportés. Merci du soutient que m'apportent les joueurs . 

En espérant vous voir encore plus nombreux dans les highscores!!


----------

